# Good Fry Predator



## mambee (Apr 13, 2003)

I have a 90 gallon community tank which is heavily planted with Java Moss, Java Fern, Anubias, Cryps. The main inhabitants are small peaceful tetras, Bolivian Rams, a L. Curviceps, and Endler's Livebearers. I love the Endler's, but they are overrunning the tank. I already have about 20 surviving fry which represent the next generation.

Are there any small predators which I could add to the tank which would eat the babies and leave the tetras and adult Endler's alone? Maybe a Betta? I tried feeding my excess Ender's to my Festivum, but all he did was to chase them back and forth. I felt bad and returned them to the 90 gallon.

Mike


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

What tetras and what size? My first thoughts would be a dwarf pike cichlid like _Crenicichla regani_ or a wild unimaculata betta group species. Buy the pikes would depend on tetra head size, and the unimaculata group do better in the 76F range or so.


----------



## mambee (Apr 13, 2003)

Cardinals, Rummynoses, Pristella. I keep the temp around 80.


----------



## Jillanne (Jul 6, 2009)

I had a few discus that didnt mind the rams or tetras but loved to eat guppie fry. I found my angels did as well.


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

Darn, the cardinals would rule out the dwarf pikes ... and the temps would rule out the unimaculata complex bettas.


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

puffer?...lol *** never owned one i just know they love to eat little fish


----------



## Jillanne (Jul 6, 2009)

BRANT13 said:


> puffer?...lol I've never owned one i just know they love to eat little fish


I have only had figure 8 puffers but they are more of a fin nipper then a consumer of small fry


----------



## toddnbecka (Oct 23, 2004)

Some sort of small catfish should work, maybe a bumblebee or even several?


----------



## mambee (Apr 13, 2003)

The fry spend most of their time at the surface.


----------



## toddnbecka (Oct 23, 2004)

But not likely at night, when the catfish are active...


----------

